
Infiniti’s variable compression engine is a huge technological leap - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/08/inifiniti-will-debut-a-variable-compression-ratio-engine-in-september/
======
semi-extrinsic
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12287452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12287452)
from yesterday.

------
hcrisp
Like many things, it seems an easy innovation in hindsight.

However, the crank's radial axis is now not fixed but the control shaft's is?
How's that work? An animation would be nice.

